# The temporary file path is not valid. Lightroom cannot open. Still no answers?



## guitarman5998 (Dec 25, 2009)

Seems to be a common problem but it also seems this has not been solved. What is up with al the bugs in some of these programs anymore. I am running Windows Vista, installed Lightroom 2. Have yet to be able to open the program. When I try to open it it reads " The temporary file ath is not valid, Lightroom cannot open". Emptying trash done nothing,re-installing done nothing.


----------



## dj_paige (Dec 25, 2009)

Are you using the default installation, or a custom installation?

Are you trying to install by right-clicking on the installer file and selecting "Run as Administrator"?


----------



## clee01l (Dec 25, 2009)

The Error message sounds like it is coming from The OS. Typically, IE downoiads files to a temporary folder that disappears the next time windows opens. If you installed LR into this Directory, the the Shortcut referring to LR is pointing to the Temp directory which is long gone. 

Right click on the Shortcut icon and when the context menu opens, look at the file location listed in the Target Field on the Shortcut tab of the Properties. Please report back here with the contents of the Target field I just described. 

Alternately, Open LR from the Run command by entering it's location directly into the Run Command Field. On my machine, LR is installed in "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 2.6\lightroom.exe"

If none of these suggestions result in the app opening, check to see if there is a file named and located in C:\Users\*&lt;YourUserName&gt;*\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom\Preferences\Lightroom 2 Preferences.agprefs 
If it is there, delete it and try starting LR.


----------



## guitarman5998 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: The temporary file path is not valid. Lightroom cannot open. Still no answer*

Ok, neither of these options worked. This is the locations of my software:

"C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 2.3\lightroom.exe"

When I try to open the shortcut on my desktop or even just the application itself, the same icon pops up.

"The temporary file path is not valid. Lightroom cannot start."

Any other suggestions?


----------



## clee01l (Dec 26, 2009)

If you deleted your preferences file and still have the problem, then I'm thinking that there is some location that LR is trying to open as a temporary file path and the owner of the LR process does not have the necessary security rights to write to the location. Are you the sole user on this machine and as that user, do you have full admin rights to the file system? Does your machine have anything other than a normal local security policy?


----------



## guitarman5998 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: The temporary file path is not valid. Lightroom cannot open. Still no answer*

What are you talking about when you say "preferences file"?

And yes, I am the sole user of this computer and have full admin rights to the file system. I received this software today for Christmas. So, it's brand new. I had this software on my computer last January on a trial-basis and it worked fine.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 26, 2009)

[quote author=guitarman5998 link=topic=8728.msg58767#msg58767 date=12618'2459]
What are you talking about when you say "preferences file"? 
[/quote]
From my original post:





> If none of these suggestions result in the app opening, check to see if there is a file named and located in C:\Users\*&lt;YourUserName&gt;*\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom\Preferences\Lightroom 2 Preferences.agprefs
> If it is there, delete it and try starting LR.


Are you sure you followed all the suggestions in my fiirst post? Did you uninstall the old trial first?


----------



## dj_paige (Dec 26, 2009)

Also, please try to re-install by right-clicking on the installer file and selecting "Run as Administrator"


----------



## guitarman5998 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: The temporary file path is not valid. Lightroom cannot open. Still no answer*

Yes, I followed everything you suggested. And I tried the "Run as Administrator," which did not work either. I deleted the trial version a long time ago and double checked to make sure it was gone before installing this one. I have uninstalled this one 3x already and reinstalled it. 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## clee01l (Dec 26, 2009)

[quote author=guitarman5998 link=topic=8728.msg58781#msg58781 date=126184'6'4]
Yes, I followed everything you suggested. And I tried the "Run as Administrator," which did not work either. I deleted the trial version a long time ago and double checked to make sure it was gone before installing this one. I have uninstalled this one 3x already and reinstalled it. 

Any other suggestions?
[/quote]If you don't have a preference file present and you are installing either v2.6 which you can d/l from the internet or the LR version on the install CD, then the problem probably lies in the security policy on the PC. If that is the case, it will probably be a little harder to diagnose in this forum unless there are some well trained network Admins lurking about.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 27, 2009)

Ok, hang on, let's go back to the beginning. Are you trying to install off the CD or off a download of 2.6? And does it get through the installer to the program itself not opening, or does the installer not even complete?


----------



## guitarman5998 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: The temporary file path is not valid. Lightroom cannot open. Still no answer*

I am installing from a cd. It seems as though the installation completes. Then, when I click to open the program that box pops up.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: The temporary file path is not valid. Lightroom cannot open. Still no answer*

Is it a valid Adobe CD you are using or a copy??


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 28, 2009)

Ok, for a start, I'd remove everything you can find, and install the 2.6 update directly from the trial download. I'm wondering if the earlier trial is causing the issue - that the cd is trying to install an earlier version than the trial you used. The trial's the full program and will just ask for your serial. Having done that, we'll continue debating!!! Don't worry, we'll get there.


----------

